# être à l'honneur



## Kaki on earth

Hi
How would you translate "être à l'honneur" in a sentence such as "dans une salade de pommée, les vinaigrettes crémeuses sont à l'honneur?"

Thanks in advance

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## sneaky13

emphasis is put on ... ?


----------



## edwingill

have pride of place


----------



## Daisy'

Bonjour

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


"Un endroit ou le bien-être est à l'honneur"

A place where wellbeing is in favour ??

That doesn't sound great......


Thanks!!


----------



## pieanne

...where wellbeing is _the thing?_

is _the_ thing?


----------



## wildan1

_A place where comfort is king_


----------



## lerossignol

et:"a place where wellbeing comes first" Qu'en dites-vous?


----------



## deny80

This is a description of a night club:

On déguste de bons cocktails (la bulle est à l’honneur !) au bar à l’étage ou au sous-sol devant un DJ distillant ses sonorités électro pointues.

What does the sentence in parentheses mean?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kelimutu

something like: 
bubbles (ie of champagne) take pride of place/centre stage 
or 
we specialise in bubbles (of champagne) 
to be less colloquial


----------



## valouX

Hi all,

How would you translate this sentence :

LA CHANDELEUR A l’HONNEUR AU BAR L’AMIRAL

I know that the translation for chandeleur doesn't exist... it's the reason why I wanted to keep the French word...

The French "Chandeleur" ...

I don't know how to translate "à l'honneur"...

Thanks in avdance for those who will be able to help me


----------



## Franciane

Bonjour,

Je pense qu'il faut sans doute tourner la phrase autrement avec un verbe comme "celebrate", what would the natives say ?


----------



## sound shift

"The 'chandeleur' is the pride of the Bar l'Amiral."
"The 'chandeleur' is the stand-out dish at the Bar l'Amiral."


----------



## Franciane

Hi,

I am afraid this does not mean what the French means. The Chandeleur will be celebrated at the Bar "L'Amiral" on...


----------



## valouX

Hi all,

I wanted to thank you for your answers...
By the end, I have translated it as "the bar l'Amiral is celebrating"
It makes sence... sometimes, we can't translate it word for word... 

Thanks you for your help, and talk to you soon on the forum!


----------



## valouX

Deall all,

I need to translate this sentence: en cette saison printanière les soins du corps sont à l'honneur...
I have translated like this : during the spring, body cares are celebrated???

Thanks in advance for your help,
Regards,


----------



## ytuped

Maybe something like :
"Spring time is back and so is body care"


----------



## valouX

ytuped said:


> Maybe something like :
> "Spring time is back and so is body care"


 

Yes in fact, it looks very good!
thanks!!


----------



## Howen

Bonjour à tous, j'ai beaucoup de mal à trouver la traduction exacte de "être à l'honneur" en anglais. Dans les exemples que je trouve la traduction change selon chaque contexte. La phrase complète que je cherche à traduire est "Du 15/11 au 22/11, la cuisine anglaise est à l'honneur au Café qui accueille le projet du collectif CK."
Merci


----------



## wildan1

Howen said:


> Bonjour à tous, j'ai beaucoup de mal à trouver la traduction exacte de "être à l'honneur" en anglais. Dans les exemples que je trouve la traduction change selon chaque contexte. La phrase complète que je cherche à traduire est "Du 15/11 au 22/11, la cuisine anglaise est à l'honneur au Café qui accueille le projet du collectif CK."
> Merci


Bonjour Howen, et bienvenue à notre Forum !

C'est vrai qu'il n'y a pas de tournure passe-partout en anglais pour_ être à l'honneur_.

Dans votre contexte je dirais _November 15-22 is British (English?) Cuisine Week at the café…
_
NB: Il est important de dire _britannique_ et non _anglaise_ à moins que vous ne parliez que de la cuisine provenant d'Angleterre (et non l'écossaise, la galloise, etc.)


----------



## Kelly B

Welcome, Howen,_

Takes pride of place/centre stage,_ mentionnées ci-dessus, conviendraient ici à mon avis ; ou on pourrait dire _is featured._


----------



## Itisi

Bienvenue au forum, Howen!

Vous avez raison, il faut voir selon le contexte...  English cooking has pride of place?

(Ah, je n'avais pas vu qu'il y avait une page 2 !)


----------



## Howen

Merci Wildan1, Kelly B et Itisi! Les traducteurs en ligne ne sont pas prêt de remplacer les humains!
Je vais contourner l'expression en partant sur le conseil de Wildan1. Est-ce correct "November 15-22 is British cuisine week at the Café which hosts the project of CK."?


----------



## Itisi

Hmm, I'm wondering about 'cuisine'...


----------



## Howen

"British cooking week"?


----------



## Itisi

British food?


----------



## Howen

Va pour British food!


----------



## sneaky13

to be highlighted ? (highlit ?


----------



## Itisi

The highlights are on (something)

(highlit!)


----------



## archijacq

British cuisine will be in the limelight


----------



## Itisi

archijacq said:


> in the limelight


Ça fait plutôt Marilyn Monroe !


----------



## Kelimutu

…. will be showcased, will take centre stage, or will be on show, or will be featured (as Kelly B says)


----------



## archijacq

Itisi said:


> Ça fait plutôt Marilyn Monroe !


On peut se demander pour qui c'est flatteur...
Un article (culinaire) récent du Guardian (2014) mettait le porc à l'honneur : "Hog in the limelight".


----------



## Kelimutu

oui, mais c'est de l'humour! ils traitent le porc comme une vedette du ciné


----------

